# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  το λεγομενο <<μπαλακι>>

## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΟΥΧΟΣ

καλησπερα στα παιδια.Το λεγομενο μπαλακι πανω δεξια και προς το κεντρο της κοιλιας του πτηνου ειναι παντα μεγαβακτηριο;Γιατι μου εχει τυχει να πιάνω το πτηνο και μετα απο λιγη ωρα να ξεκιναει αυτη η κινηση. Μηπως μπορει να συμβαινει και απο το στρες;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

